# The World's Billionaires



## hailgautam (Mar 10, 2007)

Shamelessly Copu/Pasted From Forbes.com

*Rank*  Name  Citizenship  Age  Net Worth ($bil)  Residence                            
1                       William Gates III                          United States                                               51                                               56.0                                               United States                                                 
2                       Warren Buffett                          United States                                               76                                               52.0                                               United States                                                 
3                       Carlos Slim Helu                          Mexico                                               67                                               49.0                                               Mexico                                                 
4                       Ingvar Kamprad & family                          Sweden                                               80                                               33.0                                               Switzerland                                                 
5                       Lakshmi Mittal                          India                                               56                                               32.0                                               United Kingdom
14                       Mukesh Ambani                          India                                               49                                               20.1                                               India
18                       Anil Ambani                          India                                               47                                               18.2                                               India                                                 
21                       Azim Premji                          India                                               61                                               17.1                                               India*

Edit: *More options for the Kidnappers - updated the list  
62                       Kushal Pal Singh                          India                                             75                                               10.0                                               India                                             
69                       Sunil Mittal & family                          India                                               49                                               9.5                                               India                         
86                       Kumar Birla                          India                                               39                                               8.0                                               India
86                       Shashi & Ravi Ruia                          India                                               NA                                               8.0                                               India                         
114                       Ramesh Chandra                          India                                               67                                               6.4                                               India                         
137                       Pallonji Mistry                          India                                               77                                               5.6                                               India                         
210                       Adi Godrej & family                          India                                               64                                               4.1                                               India                         
214                       Shiv Nadar                          India                                               61                                               4.0                                               India                         
                        230                       Anil Agarwal                          India                                               53                                               3.8                                               United Kingdom
279                       Dilip Shanghvi                          India                                               51                                               3.1                                               India                         
287                       Indu Jain*                          India                                               70                                               3.0                                               India                         
287                       Cyrus Poonawalla                          India                                               65                                               3.0                                               India                         
349                       Kalanithi Maran                          India                                               41                                               2.6                                               India                         
349                       Grandhi Rao                          India                                               57                                               2.6                                               India
390                       Savitri Jindal & family                          India                                               57                                               2.4                                               India                         
390                       Tulsi Tanti                          India                                               49                                               2.4                                               India                         
407                       Subhash Chandra                          India                                               56                                               2.3                                               India                         
                        432                       Uday Kotak                          India                                               48                                               2.2                                               India                     
458                       Baba Kalyani                          India                                               58                                               2.1                                               India                         
488                       Malvinder & Shivinder Singh                          India                                               NA                                               2.0                                               India                         
557                       NR Narayana Murthy                          India                                               60                                               1.8                                               India                         
618                       Venugopal Dhoot                          India                                               55                                               1.6                                               India                         
618                       Anurag Dikshit                          India                                               35                                               1.6                                               Gibraltar
664                       Jaiprakash Gaur                          India                                               76                                               1.5                                               India                         
664                       Vijay Mallya                          India                                               51                                               1.5                                               India                         
717                       Vikas Oberoi                          India                                               36                                               1.4                                               India                         
                        754                       Naresh Goyal                          India                                               57                                               1.3                                               United Kingdom
                        754                       Nandan Nilekani                          India                                               51                                               1.3                                               India
799                       Senapathy Gopalakrishnan                          India                                               51                                               1.2                                               India                         
840                       Rahul Bajaj                          India                                               68                                               1.1                                               India                         
840                       Pradeep Jain                          India                                               41                                               1.1                                               India                         
840                       Keshub Mahindra                          India                                               83                                               1.1                                               India

        What if I don't even have 0.0000069% what Mittal's got, yet I feel proud of the 36 Indians on the list.

Alos see at Wikipedia


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

i dont know y we r so proud of Mr.Mittal..
afaik he has a dual citizenship... he became an indian citizen only fter the dual citizenship arrived in india after the pravasi bhartiya scheme..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2007)

^^LN Mittal is a Brit first..
Btw. Where is Roman Abramovich(Owner of Chelsea FC)


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 10, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i dont know y we r so proud of Mr.Mittal..
> afaik he has a dual citizenship... he became an indian citizen only fter the dual citizenship arrived in india after the pravasi bhartiya scheme..


I got nothing to be proud of Mittal or anyone else on the list, I am proud of the word *India* anywhere. *India*-*Anywhere-*Period


----------



## unni (Mar 10, 2007)

This is interesting.


> NEW DELHI: With 36 of the world's richest calling it home, India has emerged as Asia's biggest home to billionaires but there are more people up there on 'dollar mountain' who owe their origin to the country.
> 
> While 36 of the 946 billionaires who feature on the Forbes' list of richest are true blue Indian citizens, there are two people of Indian origin - IT entrepreneur Kavitark Shriram and music equipments czar Amar Bose - who made it to the list from the USA, the world's largest home to billionaires.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2007)

@haligutam
Gud Info! repped u +


----------



## VexByte (Mar 14, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i dont know y we r so proud of Mr.Mittal..
> afaik he has a dual citizenship... he became an indian citizen only fter the dual citizenship arrived in india after the pravasi bhartiya scheme..


But is the *Dual Citizenship program available in India ?*

My head says that will be implemented in the near future and not implemented yet(OR maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 14, 2007)

UR right....there is no dual citizenship yet in India and Mittal is and Indian Citizen, he got a Indian Passport...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2007)

^^WTF *www.immigration.com/newsletter1/dualpio.html
It is there since 2003(the correct name is overseas citizenship,dont confuse it with dual)


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes Yes - I read the about Dual Citizenship but what I was referring to is the Multiple Citizenship....Which India does not allow. And Mittal is an Indian Citizen and holds a Indian Passport. He however resides in UK.

The Indian Dual Citizenship in India is theoretically not a dual (or rather Multiple Citizenship). Citizenship of a country is determined by the Voting Power of a person in a country along with the all the fundamental rights conferred upon a person by the constitution of that country. In this sense India does not allow multiple citizenship. Just a Token Citizenship is allowed in India. For more authoritative source read:  Overseas Citizenship of India (OCI) on the Ministry of Home Affairs, Govt of India. Also know how to apply for Indian OCI, in case you have to.. 



> The Constitution of India does not allow holding Indian citizenship and citizenship of a foreign country simultaneously. Based on the recommendation of the High Level committee on Indian Diaspora, the Government of India decided to grant Overseas Citizenship of India (OCI) commonly known as ‘dual citizenship’. Persons of Indian Origin (PIOs) of certain category as has been specified in the Brochure who migrated from India and acquired citizenship of a foreign country other than Pakistan and Bangladesh, are eligible for grant of OCI as long as their home countries allow dual citizenship in some form or the other under their local laws.
> 
> Persons registered as OCI have not been given any voting rights, election to Lok Sabha/Rajya Sabha/Legislative Assembly/Council, holding Constitutional posts such as President, Vice President, Judge of Supreme Court/High Court etc. Registered OCIs shall be entitled to following benefits:
> (i)  Multiple entry, multi-purpose life long visa to visit India;
> ...


Got across this on *Multiple Citizenship* on Answer.com which might interest you.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 15, 2007)

Strange, No politicians in the list


----------



## kirangp (Mar 15, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Strange, No politicians in the list



Dude...to be in this list people have to show their earnings to officials I guess...Now tell me will the politicians ever d that??lolz


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 15, 2007)

^^point taken sir


----------

